
When Destructive Behavior Makes Biological Sense - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/when-destructive-behavior-makes-biological-sense
======
lordnacho
Long article but I'll boil it down to a poker analogy:

If you're short stacked, you have to take some chances.

Biology, economics, and just about any multiplayer game has mathematical
underpinnings that call on the marginal player to take bigger risks than the
average or wealthy.

------
henryw
This is a pretty insightful article. Summary:

There are two models of mammal reproduction strategies (fast and slow). The
fast model are adopted when there's little control over a dangerous
environment. Rabbits, who breed fast/frequently and die young, are examples.
The slow model is adapted when the environment is secure. Elephants, who breed
infrequently, are examples. People who grow up in dangerous environments
(unstable/abusive) breed fast (ie teen pregnancies). They also tend to choose
short term rewards over long term. The mentality of people in the fast model
can be unlearned (ie 50 Cent).

